# [RISOLTO] KDE 4.6... dove sono  gli usb storage?!?!?

## guerro

Ciao a tutti,

il problema in sostanza è semplice, quando inserisco una pennina usb ad esempio nulla compare nella lista dei dispositivi del notificatore...

se però vado a vedere nei dispositivi removibili il dispositivo compare....

C'è qualche bug dietro che voi sappiate?

Alla fine per ora stò ovviando montando il dispositivo manualmente dalla console con "mount", però è avvilente...

Sul forum ho provato a cercare, ma con scarsi risultati e le soluzioni proposte non hanno prodotto effetti...

----------

## darkmanPPT

1) hai avuto altre versioni di kde precedentemente? se si, ti andava?

2) kde 4.6.0 non usa più hal ma udisk. che possa esserti d'aiuto?

3) Spiegati meglio:

 *Quote:*   

> quando inserisco una pennina usb ad esempio nulla compare nella lista dei dispositivi del notificatore...
> 
> se però vado a vedere nei dispositivi removibili il dispositivo compare

 

i "dispositivi removibili" intendi l'applet di plasma? (vedi link sotto)

http://www.google.it/imgres?imgurl=http://polishlinux.org/reviews/kde-4-rev-790000/kde4_790000_device.jpg&imgrefurl=http://polishlinux.org/kde/kde-4-rev-790000-better-stability-and-performance/&usg=__sJ433ZGsfaiKs6NR8ggDdFzvvdw=&h=361&w=399&sz=47&hl=it&start=0&zoom=1&tbnid=MddHwwnvsQrP8M:&tbnh=141&tbnw=156&ei=m1VmTf-tFcmfOvK45ZAL&prev=/images%3Fq%3Dnotifier%2Bdevices%2Bkde%2B4%2Bplasma%2Bapplet%26um%3D1%26hl%3Dit%26client%3Dfirefox-a%26rls%3Dorg.gentoo:en-US:unofficial%26biw%3D1389%26bih%3D583%26tbs%3Disch:1&um=1&itbs=1&iact=hc&vpx=626&vpy=235&dur=3196&hovh=214&hovw=236&tx=156&ty=116&oei=m1VmTf-tFcmfOvK45ZAL&page=1&ndsp=21&ved=1t:429,r:10,s:0

dispositivi del notificatore che cosa intendi?

----------

## guerro

1) si, prima avevo la 4.5.5 e funzionava bene

2) L'ho visto ed infatti ho eliminato hal utilizzando udisk

3) Hai ragione, probabilmente mi son spiegato male...   allora: il "notificatore" è l'oggetto plamoid che si attiva quando ad esempio inserisci un CD-rom, piuttosto che una pennina e ti fa vedere in una tendina l'elenco dei dispositivi collegati, e cliccando su uno di essi ti propone le azioni da fare (aprire, ecc....) e ti permette poi in un secondo tempo di smontare (bottone eject a fianco del dispositivo)

Quando scrivo "..vado a vedere nei dispositivi removibili il dispositivo compare" intendevo dire che andando nelle  impostazioni di sistema > Hardware > Dispositivi removibili il dispositivo lo vedo

Spero di essere stato più chiaro...     :Smile: 

----------

## pierino_89

Strano, a me funziona benissimo... Su dolphin ti appaiono i dispositivi?

----------

## guerro

 *pierino_89 wrote:*   

> Strano, a me funziona benissimo... Su dolphin ti appaiono i dispositivi?

 

No i dispositivi non li vedo... purtroppo....

----------

## pierino_89

Allora occhio, potrebbe non essere una questione di kde malconfigurato. I dispositivi che vedi sotto le impostazioni sono lì per effetto memoria.

----------

## guerro

l'ho pensato anche io, infatto ho provato a ripulire tutta la fuffa e quando l'ho attaccata la prima volta è comparsa, quindi l'ha rilevata....   ...quello che non capisco è perchè il "notificatore" non li rileva e di conseguenza non è possibile nemmeno far fare il montaggio del dispositivo....

EDIT:

ho provato a lanciare "udisks --monitor" e lui rileva che attacco e stacco la pennina...

Ho sempre più la convinzione che sia proprio il "notificatore dei dispositivi" che rompe le scatole.....

RISOLTOOO!!!

HO DOVUTO EDITARE

/lib/udev/rules.d/80-udisks.rules:

questa linea

KERNEL=="sd*|hd*|sr*|mmcblk*|mspblk*", ENV{UDISKS_PRESENTATION_NOPOLICY}="0"

con questa

KERNEL=="sd*|hd*|sr*|ub*|mmcblk*|mspblk*", ENV{UDISKS_PRESENTATION_NOPOLICY}="0"

Dovuto aggiungere "ub*" in quanto le mie usbpen vengono censite come ub*

Non so se è da considerarsi un bug oppure è ANORMALE che le memorie di massa usb vengano censite come ub*.....

----------

